# question about Ji Han Jae



## jmar76 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello all,

I was just curious.  I'm sure I read this somewhere, but it is true that Ji Han Jae is currently residing in my state of PA?  I thought I read that he is residing in Elkins Park, PA.  Thanks.

Jon


----------



## matt.m (Nov 14, 2006)

You know that is funny that you ask.  I am not 100% sure.  However, if you could find that address that would be absolutely cool.


----------



## howard (Nov 14, 2006)

I believe he might live in a New Jersey suburb of Philadelphia... why don't you PM American HKD, who is a student of GM Ji, he should be able to tell you.


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim (Nov 14, 2006)

Greetings,

I am under the impression that he is in fact in the Philadelphia area. My good friend GM Ian Cyrus has coordinated several seminars for him. I believe that you can get his contact info from his website:

http://www.sinmoohapkido.com/contact.html

If not then you can try GM Cyrus' website contact info:

http://www.chosondo.com/contact.html

Good luck, and good training.
With brotherhood,
Grand Master De Alba


----------



## Scott Yates (Nov 14, 2006)

DJN Ji is living here in NJ for about 11 years now. With a brief 2 year stint in PA a few years back. His home is in Trenton, where he lives with his wife. This is fact since I have been to his house more times tham I can count and see him almost every week, unless he is away. If you need to reach him you are welcome to email me a message which I will hand deliver. I am not at liberty to give out his personal cell #. Hope this helps you.

Scott Yates
SinMoo Hapkido


----------



## MSTCNC (Nov 14, 2006)

DJN Ji also is here in Delaware on a regular basis (or was)... as he's instructing Master John L. Godwin (TSD) and his Staff in SMH at the Korean Martial Arts Institute in Stanton, DE...

Several years ago, when DJN Ji was teaching a seminar at the dojang... I had the honor of being his uke for a few techniques...

My one wrist still hurts on rainy days! hehehe

Best wishes to DJN Ji!

Yours in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## jmar76 (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who replied.  I found the original source where I got this information from.

http://www.martialinfo.com/search/nonschools/det_id.asp?siteid=16995

I guess that page seriously needs updating lol.


----------

